# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته های تجربی دارای آینده کاری در ایران

## Pooya_77

بچه ها لطفا همه بیایید نظرتونو بگید درمورد رشته های خوب میزان رتبه قبولیش هم بگید که اگر پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیو نشد چکار کنیم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## yasser0411

بینایی سنجش هم خوبه اما فقط 4 تا دانشگاه فکر کنم بر میدارن و رتبه ی شبیه به فیزیو می خواد
پرستاری هم که حداکثر تا 10 هزار تو سراسری روزانه قبول میشی اما شنیدم حالا بازار کارش خرابه اما یه مزیت بزرگ داره اونم مهاجرته
اتاق عمل و هوشبری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون اگه پرستاری رو انتخاب کنین میتونین توی ارشد این رشته ها رو انتخاب کنین
علوم آزمایشگاهی هم که بازار کارش افتضاحه اما اگه پولدار هستین میتونین امید داشته باشین که با چند نفر یه آزمایشگاه بزنین
دامپزشکی رشته خوبی هستش اما پرستیژ پایین داره و همچنین باید از بوی پهن و این جور جیزا چندش نشی مخصوصا توی ایران چون کمتر کسی حیوون خونگی اینجا داره و باید بری دامداری و این جور جاها کار کنی

----------


## king of konkur

> بینایی سنجش هم خوبه اما فقط 4 تا دانشگاه فکر کنم بر میدارن و رتبه ی شبیه به فیزیو می خواد
> پرستاری هم که حداکثر تا 10 هزار تو سراسری روزانه قبول میشی اما شنیدم حالا بازار کارش خرابه اما یه مزیت بزرگ داره اونم مهاجرته
> اتاق عمل و هوشبری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون اگه پرستاری رو انتخاب کنین میتونین توی ارشد این رشته ها رو انتخاب کنین
> علوم آزمایشگاهی هم که بازار کارش افتضاحه اما اگه پولدار هستین میتونین امید داشته باشین که با چند نفر یه آزمایشگاه بزنین
> دامپزشکی رشته خوبی هستش اما پرستیژ پایین داره و همچنین باید از بوی پهن و این جور جیزا چندش نشی مخصوصا توی ایران چون کمتر کسی حیوون خونگی اینجا داره و باید بری دامداری و این جور جاها کار کنی


بینایی سنجی واسه اپلای چطوره؟ میشه با لیسانس رفت؟

----------


## Pooya_77

میکروبیولوژی و شیمی چطوره من شنیدم  با شیمی مثلا میتونی تو وزارت نفت و شرکت هایی که کار آزمایشگاهی دارن استخدام بشی البته نمیدونم فقط شنیدم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## yasser0411

> میکروبیولوژی و شیمی چطوره من شنیدم  با شیمی مثلا میتونی تو وزارت نفت و شرکت هایی که کار آزمایشگاهی دارن استخدام بشی البته نمیدونم فقط شنیدم


برادر من شیمی کاربردی خونده اونم فوق لیسانس اما کار پیدا نمیکنه

----------


## Pooya_77

پس اینم هیچی 🤣 کلا تجربی فقط پزشکی شده انگاریی

----------


## yasser0411

> بینایی سنجی واسه اپلای چطوره؟ میشه با لیسانس رفت؟


برادر نمیدونم

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> بینایی سنجش هم خوبه اما فقط 4 تا دانشگاه فکر کنم بر میدارن و رتبه ی شبیه به فیزیو می خواد
> پرستاری هم که حداکثر تا 10 هزار تو سراسری روزانه قبول میشی اما شنیدم حالا بازار کارش خرابه اما یه مزیت بزرگ داره اونم مهاجرته
> اتاق عمل و هوشبری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون اگه پرستاری رو انتخاب کنین میتونین توی ارشد این رشته ها رو انتخاب کنین
> علوم آزمایشگاهی هم که بازار کارش افتضاحه اما اگه پولدار هستین میتونین امید داشته باشین که با چند نفر یه آزمایشگاه بزنین
> دامپزشکی رشته خوبی هستش اما پرستیژ پایین داره و همچنین باید از بوی پهن و این جور جیزا چندش نشی مخصوصا توی ایران چون کمتر کسی حیوون خونگی اینجا داره و باید بری دامداری و این جور جاها کار کنی


دامپزشکی بازار کارش خوب نیس

----------


## yasser0411

> دامپزشکی بازار کارش خوب نیس


دامپزشکی افراد از اون جهت میگن که کارش خوب نیس چون همه شون انتظار دارن وقتی فارق التحصیل شدن مطب بزنن یا توی یک شرکت گوشتی دام ها و طیور ها رو بازرسی کنن اما وقتی بری روستا هایی که افراد دام و طیور نگه میدارن درامد نسبتا مناسبی در میاری اما تحصیلات بالا اجازه این کار رو نمیده

----------

